# No tag bar in Create Thread page !



## Gemmenita

Hi there,

I would like to insert a tag in my thread but I can't find any button or 'tag bar' in the page of 'Create Thread' !!!

What I see in my 'Create Thread' page is: Create Thread / Upload a File / Preview

Is it possible that my 'tag bar' has been desactivated accidentally ? If it's so, how can I reactivate it ?

I have looked for a probable _option_ regarding tags everywhere in Forum to activate it but I found nothing ...



It would be so kind of you if you help me to add this property in my "Post New Thread" page.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Gemmenita,

To be able to tag threads, you need to join the Taggers user group.  We do this to make sure people know what they are doing when tagging their threads. It gets rid of a lot of crap.
In vBulletin, you could simply join that group, but I see that it is not an option now. 

I will have to find a solution, but I added you to the Taggers group myself. You can now tag your threads (unless something else is messed up)!

Mike


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh! Many thanks Mike for adding me. That's very kind of you.

And now what should I do please?
Since I don't see yet the 'tag bar' in my 'Create Thread', so I guess I should go first to 'taggers usergroup' and start from there?

But tagger usergroup's page with this address:
http://forum.wordreference.com/profile.php?do=editusergroups
where I went via the link in #1 here:
doesn't open  and I see this message on its page:

404 Not Found
nginx

And with both FireFox and Internet Explorer, error 404 !

So what should I do, please ?


----------



## mkellogg

You don't see a box for Tags under the main editor window? I guess not.  Well, tags won't be available till I do some further work with them.


----------



## Gemmenita

Oooh! 

... But OK! 

So what do you suggest me until then? That I write myself the name of the _specific domain_ in the title of the thread ? Can I do that ?

Many thanks.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi again,

Well, I try to be more clear:

I would just like to know whether we have to _wait_ till tagging system is ready officially, for asking our specific questions _in a systematic and well organized manner,_ (which would certainly be important for our Forum)
or 
are we allowed to ask our questions, by writing ourselves the name of the specific domain in the title of the thread (as a temporary way), before the tagging system gets officially operational ?


Many thanks


----------



## mkellogg

Ask the moderators of the forum where you are posting.


----------



## Gemmenita

Surprise !

Today I saw that the _Tag bar_ in my Create Thread is activated ! Thank you very much, Mike.

But after tagging and posting, I saw a small tag title _inside_ the thread and _under_ the post and therefore  in an isolated place !!! 

I always thought that tags would be shown in the main page of forum and right next to the title of the thread to attract expert public's attention !
Shouldn't it be so ???

And also when we are looking for a_ word of a specific domain_ in the list of the forums under the page of dictionaries, if the tag_ is shown in the title,_ it would be a _quick acces _way to find the_ word in that specific domain_. 
But now all the titles are in the same rank (with no difference between general and specific language) and for finding the meaning of _a word in a specific domain_ or for checking whether that specific question_ has already been asked_ _or not_, we should open all the pages containing that word_ in general domain _too !

I think (if it's not possible to show the tag in the title and in the main page) it would be better that tagged questions have a special _sign_ next to their title specially _in the list of forums_ (for quick acces) or that members be allowed to write the name of the specific domain in the title of their question ( besides internal tagging).


I thank you again 
and
Have a nice day !


----------



## mkellogg

I found where I could make the change and so I made it.



Gemmenita said:


> I always thought that tags would be shown in the main page of forum and right next to the title of the thread to attract expert public's attention !
> Shouldn't it be so ???


Well, that isn't the way it works, unfortunately.  The advantage of the way it works now is that the page loads faster.


----------

